# People can't leave people be, there's always someone trying to police someone else



## ironman (Dec 4, 2019)

This guy has nothing better to do than bother people who fly signs . I am lucky I have not had to fly sign but I understand why some need to. Anyway this guy just goes around and make YouTube videos of panhandlers . Why can't people leave people alone.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I refuse to watch this dudes videos as on YT ( I have seen some in the past), as his success is determined by such views. I do not wan't to further his platform of ideaological views bordering on hate. I do think that everyone should fly signs & or spange (regardless of need), even as just a secret sociological experiment. If anyone wants to witness the best & worst of strangers than this is a great way to do it. Alternatively, it is a great way to get thicker skin and find humor, joy & or empathy in the stupidity, evil, kindness or love from interacting with strangers from such a defenseless position.

Keep in mind that the temporary view of someone you interact with at a red light or on the sidewalk is just that. Often, their life sucks & they wan't to hurt others without repercussion. Its easy to be mean to someone supplicating on the street. rarely are these wage slave drones able to feel mighty in their meaningless station in society. For them to say Get a job, must be narrow minded yet temporarily empowering and stated out of personal frustration. I bet there jobs suck & they barely survive at just above the poverty wages of the Amurican Dream. they voted Trump but they are still poor, ignorant & unhappy. They are most likely trying to recruit others into their version of misery, thinking if I gotta participate in my shitty labor so should everyone else. Most people just hate confrontation & having to be engaged where another determines the narrative.

This guy has taken control of such impromptu interactions by filming & shaming from his high moral position & love of Upper Michigan. This dude is actually a foamer and has train vids too. Most likely some of this is fueled by some past interaction with travelers in & around train yards, mental illness for sure but also sprinkled with capitalism. He also tips fast food workers $100 and or films panhandlers $100 to film the reactions & conversations. He apparently has merch for sale like Tshirts and sells some sort of glowing rocks on Etsy.

He seems like a borderline wingnut. Yeah, he kicks down cash to some but only after they agree to be filmed. It's a payoff for being filmed that is almost disguised as charity. In another video he films a rubbertramp getting harassed by the police (that he probably called first for better footage) then videoing the chick walk up to her minivan where her dude & their dog was parked in Walmart. In other videos he questions & or interrogates panhandlers. He also collects signs some times & I think saves them as art or what have you.

He is able to create exploitative content of others and act as the moral narrator. Not really any different from Jerry Springer, Steve Wilkos or COPS.

My guess is that he is definitely a member of STP.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Dec 4, 2019)

some ppl have to put others down in order to feel better. this guy seems to have a hate chip on his shoulder. wasting his own life.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 4, 2019)

highwayman said:


> I refuse to watch this dudes videos as on YT ( I have seen some in the past), as his success is determined by such views.



someone correct me if i'm wrong, but im pretty sure YT still has a policy that if the dislikes outnumber the likes, they can't enable any kind of monetization on that video. so, if you wanna go watch it (just for a few seconds) just to down vote it, i say go for it.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 4, 2019)

highwayman said:


> I do think that everyone should fly signs & or spange (regardless of need), even as just a secret sociological experiment. If anyone wants to witness the best & worst of strangers than this is a great way to do it. Alternatively, it is a great way to get thicker skin and find humor, joy & or empathy in the stupidity, evil, kindness or love from interacting with strangers from such a defenseless position.



This X 1000. I refused flying signs and busking until I needed to. Everyone that travels has different views on this, but when I traveled to the point that I couldn't find work, ran out of money, or whatever, I didnt have any other choice.

I remember the first time I busked in Arcata, I was so fucking ashamed and embarressed, I only played a song or two, and then just sat down with my sign and sulked.

I had a local homebum come up and say, "let's hear that guitar, my dude!" I was like "naw, I'm not that good and I dont feel like it" he called my bullshot and told me 'you traveling? How the fuck you gonna make money if you dont play? You know wagon wheel? I'll sing if you play"

So I did, and he sang. We got invited in for free drinks at Toby &Jack's, and I got kicked some cash and weed.

After that it was sealed. I learned new songs, learned how to play and sing at the same time, and started to fund my travels. I remember GREAT success in Eugene. Making way more cash than the crusties in Eugene that would just sit and yell at people for money, they would get pissed and they to run me out, until other travellers came and got my back, telling me to keep it up, and not give into the homebums agression.

My first time flying a sign without busking was on another trip in Eureka. At the Taco Bell. I was so fucking conflicted, but I was going to starve to death (didnt know about the soup kitchen) of I didnt. And I wanted beer. Another great success.

I am a proponent of doing something for money, that's why I busk, but I in no way look down upon straight up panhandling. Live and let live, fuck people that mess with panhandlers. I've intervened many times with asshole fucking with homebums flying signs.

However, I did just have a recent encounter with a dude flying a sing that said 'Hungry and Homeless'. I tried to kick a burger down, and the dude told me to 'fuck off you are messing up my game'

Fuck those people. I wanted to go up, punch the guy, and rip up his sign. I do not suffer people who fuck up flying signs for everyone. The motherfucker got in a car and left later that day. Asshole.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Dec 5, 2019)

Looked up this jason ass guy, man.. he literally drives around looking for panhandlers to film.. he seems actually annoyed in one video.. whats it got to do with him who gives who money.. df.


----------

